# Leatherhead 28th March



## HTL (Mar 14, 2009)

Have booked two tee times for us 13:20 - 13:30, at the moment I have Murph, Homer, Leftie, Haplesshacker + myself down to play, would be great if we could make two four balls.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2009)

Have booked two tee times for us 13:20 - 13:30, at the moment I have Murph, Homer, Leftie, Haplesshacker + myself down to play, would be great if we could make two four balls. 


Click to expand...

Why can't you do these on a bleeding Sunday?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 14, 2009)

Well done HTL

Looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in although not sure why after today.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 14, 2009)

Ditto. But short game was holding up. Gross 107, 26 h'cap, and scored 30 points, inc, 5 of over 8's, and 34 putts. Just hope that I can get over any carry from the tees, I might just survive if I can.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Somewhat to my disbelief I lost 3 balls today, so my new swing isn't working as well as I had hoped. I haven't lost 3 balls in a round for about 15 years. Humbug. Luckily they were all pre worn.


----------



## HTL (Mar 14, 2009)

I got another card in today, shot 18 over par, that included 3, 3 putts and 2 OB. So playing quite well. 

Spoke to the handicap bloke and he reckons I will be given around 16-18 for my handicap. Looks good on paper but cant see me winning much stuff for a while.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2009)

HTL does that mean you're off 16-18 at Ascot? When does the last card go in?


----------



## Adjani (Mar 14, 2009)

HTL, if you have any spaces left, can i play ?


----------



## HTL (Mar 15, 2009)

HTL, if you have any spaces left, can i play ?
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff! Yes your more than welcome, I think its Â£15 a round. Your name is down. 

Homer, we will wait until I get my next card in to decide but its looking that way   Will have to play my best ever round to stand a chance of winning, rightly so I suppose.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 15, 2009)

Will have to play my best ever round to stand a chance of winning, rightly so I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

That's what it's all about mate.

I started yesterday's medal with a quadruple bogie   , had 2 doubles (one on the last) and came in with net 70   so there might be a little cut in the offing.


----------



## tubebuster (Mar 16, 2009)

Got room for one more guys?  I was a member at Leatherhead a few years back so know my way round.  And I also have enough dodgy stories about Martin "Homer Simpson" Bedborough to keep more than two four-balls entertained all the way round ....


----------



## HTL (Mar 16, 2009)

Got room for one more guys?  I was a member at Leatherhead a few years back so know my way round.  And I also have enough dodgy stories about Martin "Homer Simpson" Bedborough to keep more than two four-balls entertained all the way round ....
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff! Your in, go on give us a pre view of one of these stories........


----------



## HTL (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok that makes 7, room for one more.


----------



## tubebuster (Mar 16, 2009)

Ask Homer about the time he mooned all the listeners on the Chris Tarrant breakfast show on Capital Radio in 1988 ....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2009)

Mr McGuinness or whatever alias you are currently under I presume. Don't forget I have an equally sordid array of stories from Chessington and the marathons to hold my own.

Will be good to see you and get that Â£10 you still owe me (from 1987 - not that I keep track of these things). Get your scrawny butt down to Ascot on Friday April 3rd (PM me for the details)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2009)

For those that have not played Leatherhead before.......watch the par 3's.
5 of them in total and off 12 handicap you will stroke on 4 of the buggers. I don't think I've ever played a course with a tougher bunch of par 3 holes in my life!!
A very nice course, really livens up from the 8th hole onwards with some beautiful holes on the back 9.
The par 4 13th could grace any golf course in the world.
Rob


----------



## HTL (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the par 3's, well the two that I birdied! The uphill 205yrd 18th is always fun (I put my tee shot to within two feet  )


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Where were you aiming?


----------



## HTL (Mar 17, 2009)

Didnâ€™t say what pin it was within two feet from.    

Cheeky git, dont use up all your half decent banter before our meet. Think I will have to put myself with you to show you that I can play this stupid game, at times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

Smiffy

I think you'll find the Ascot par 3's a challenge. Shame we're not off the whites as the first is 220+ from the comp tee with a pond left, trees right. No pressure then with a medal card in your hand, into the wind and first shot of the day. Watch out for the 6th (a sleeper of a hole - real card wrecker) and the 13th and 17th


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I dibs the yellows please!!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2009)

It's far more interesting off the whites, isn't it HTL


----------



## HTL (Mar 17, 2009)

It's far more interesting off the whites, isn't it HTL   

Click to expand...

Well it certainly was last time. If possible we will go off the whites on the 28th, still to do it at Leatherhead so I aint going to have any advantage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

Does Leatherhead a practice ground and do you need to bring your own practice balls or can you get them from a machine? I'll need to warm up as the shoulder and back are not good again


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 22, 2009)

Homer. You're already getting the excuses in!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

No. My poor game will be excuse enough. Just suffered for years with a shoulder problem and having started to play two rounds at weekends in the better weather and practicing several nights per week it is rebelling and takes a wee while to get loose and co-operate into making a full swing


----------



## HTL (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it has a range, off grass, but you need to bring your own balls and go pick them up after. Or you can use the nets. Also has big putting green and bunkers to play in. 

Weather looks wet running up to the 28th so keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## HTL (Mar 24, 2009)

Just to confirm we are all up for Saturday guys? Should be good fun. 

We have two tee times - 13:20 + 13:30. 

I will be at the club from about 12:30 trying to sort out my short game.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool. I'll be there as arranged; providing the wife doesn't drop number 2 beforehand!!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it mate


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2009)

Will be there early. Have loads of practice balls, so will be found somewhere having a bash. Enough of you know me to track me down. I guess I will be the one in the loudest clothes anyway.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 24, 2009)

Would those be the ones with mud on the backside!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2009)

Guys,

Is the last place still up for grabs? (I think I counted seven?) If it is, I'm interested. 

(If you'll have me, I'm off 19 but my game's deserted me - so not expecting great results.)

Ps Can't use the forum at work so won't see any replies till tonight. Cheers


----------



## HTL (Mar 25, 2009)

backwoodsman, yes your more than welcome. Good stuff thatâ€™s two four balls going out. 

The groupings will be in order of who put their names down =  

13:20 â€“ HTL, Murph, Homer, Leftie

13:30 â€“ Haplesshacker, Adjani, Tubebuster, Backwoodsman 

All we need now is the rain to bugger off and the course to dry out,


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2009)

Just had call from Haplesshacker (25/3/09 at 13:15), he's asked me to let you know he won't be able to make the Leatherhead meet due to his wife going into labour. We were supposed to be playing at my track this afternoon, but he came up with this lame excuse  

I'm sure your all with me when I wish Hapless and his wife all the very best, and we'll worry about the golf another time.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did he ask her to try to hold on til Sunday?


----------



## HTL (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh what! Suppose he can be excused for that. Fair play on letting us know so quickly. 

All the best to them!

One more space available then...........


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2009)

Did he ask her to try to hold on til Sunday?
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure he did, but you know what these women are like.  

Forgot to mention in my OP that this is two weeks early.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 25, 2009)

All the best HH.  Hope everything goes OK.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2009)

Blimey, a bit of an extreme reaction. Finds out that he's playing in a fourball with me and then induces his wife into labour to avoid it ... Ah well.

Best wishes HH - hope all is well with everyone. Still a poor excuse though.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 25, 2009)

I've just got back from the hospital. Things haven't progressed much since this morning, so I've been kicked out of the hospital, and they're keeping her in.

We're visiting her parents down here in Devon, so I'm in a strange place!

She does feel guilty about the golf though. But I must have won some serious brownie points, even to the point that if we're back in Southampton then Royal Ascot might be on the cards. Any space left Homer?

Thanks for all your 'kind' words.

Actually, thinking about it, I called Twiregolf about not making the golf before I'd even called my mother! Am I a bad man!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2009)

Hapless

I'd need a couple of days warning so I can let them know for catering etc but there is a space if you want it.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Homer. I'll get back to you.


----------



## HTL (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to let you know guys, Homer has had to pull out due to his Mrs being sick.  

I'm leaving the house soon to try and sort mu putting out.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 28, 2009)

A big thank you to HTL for organising this afternon's game.

And well done to Adjani for an excellent 37 points.


----------



## Adjani (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to HTL,  (and the weather . . . just)

First forum day for me, really enjoyed it.


----------



## HTL (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to HTL,  (and the weather . . . just)

First forum day for me, really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

And you won! Great start for your forum meets, well played, hope to see you at some more.

I really enjoyed today and glad my game almost clicked. I just blew up on two holes due to 1 poor shot and my short game was pretty poor. However, compared to my 106 the day before I played very well. 

Glad you all enjoyed it, and your all more than welcome to come down whenever you feel like it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2009)

What was the weather like. Spent all afternoon looking after a very sad and poorly HID watching the golf and itching to go out and play or at least hit a few at the range


----------



## HTL (Mar 28, 2009)

Weather was great up to the 17, then it pissed down for about 5 minutes. 

Hope HID is on the road to recovery. 

Cant wait till Ascot! Heard rumors that the weather will be ace?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks HTL, a good day all round, apart from the 4 minutes of freezing rain. Nice course. Still love that locker room. Nicer than my lounge.

Homer, we missed you. Hope the missus gets better soon. See you on Friday.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to echo everyone else - thanks HTL for organising it. A grand day out. Shame I left my golf game somewhere else (a pig with a billiard cue could have played better!) But no, the positive way of looking at it, perhaps it's left for Ascot a few days early...


----------

